# General Category > Creative Area >  roasting ideas

## purplefan

As were heading fast to that special day i thought it might be a good idea to put up a thread connected to roasting and any tips you could share. 
I have started to watch a lot of the food channel lately for some inspiration. I thought i would come a get some off you guys.
So are you having goose; duck; phasent, Turkey or chicken and how do you plan to cook it? There seems to be a myrid ways of doing it.
I think we are having beef this year so lets have some ideas.

----------


## Angie

I have no idea yet what we are having to be honest.

----------


## S deleted

My best tip for Christmas dinner, is to go to someone else's house and let them cook

----------

Jaquaia (26-11-15),Suzi (26-11-15)

----------


## Paula

My plan is to let my brother do it all  :):

----------


## magie06

We cook turkey, but the smallest one we can get. If we got a big turkey, we'd still be eating it at Easter.

----------


## Suzi

We do something meaty for Marc and Ben, something veggie for Haz, something vegan for me and Fern picks and chooses!

----------


## OldMike

For me pork steak, roast potatoes and veggies is on the menu.

Unfortunately having high sugar, christmas pud, strawberry cheesecake, and chocolate gateau the things I used to love are all off the menu  :(:

----------


## Suzi

If you like deserts then check out http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com where there are healthier versions of and hmmmmm nom!

----------

